# Celebs You Find More Attractive Than You Should



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm not talking about obvious pin-ups or models that anyone with a pulse would fancy. I'm inviting folk to share the famous people who are attractive enough, but who you personally think is insanely hot.

I'll start the ball rolling with this Uber-MILF dancer & part-time newsreader...


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Julianne Moore ever since Boogie nights!!!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'm not talking about obvious pin-ups or models that anyone with a pulse would fancy. I'm inviting folk to share the famous people who are attractive enough, but who you personally think is insanely hot.
> 
> I'll start the ball rolling with this Uber-MILF dancer & part-time newsreader...
> 
> View attachment 140755


Lol @ your disclaimer about them not being obvious and then posting a woman that every single one of us would bang


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kate Garraway for me. She used to be absolutely stunning with a great set of norks! I think I must be the faithful type because even though she's now knocking on a bit, I still absolutely would. Wait, no hang on, I'm married - scratch that faithful bit!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Twisted said:


> Julianne Moore ever since Boogie nights!!!


Never seen boogie nights. What does she do it in it that makes her the sex?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmmmm

Rufus hound... Mmmmm

Karl from neighbours

John f Kennedy

Huw someone, newsreader


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Since i'm a celebrity started up, this woman


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Adele


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'm not talking about obvious pin-ups or models that anyone with a pulse would fancy. I'm inviting folk to share the famous people who are attractive enough, but who you personally think is insanely hot.
> 
> I'll start the ball rolling with this Uber-MILF dancer & part-time newsreader...
> 
> View attachment 140755


i was going to say her aswell .and the other 2 news readers of that breakfast news show. :thumbup1:


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Marilyn from home & away, was also in Emmerdale lol

THOSE BOOBS!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kingdale said:


> Adele


I actually love Adelle and would leave my wife for her, and l don't know why.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Stacey Dooley


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I actually love Adelle and would leave my wife for her, and l don't know why.


I can't explain it either, glad it isn't just me all my mates laugh at my love for her.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> Stacey Dooley


???


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> ???


What have I done now?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> What have I done now?


Nothing at all, l have never heard of her hence the ???


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

resten said:


> Stacey Dooley


Most annoying woman other than Cherry Healy in the world!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Nothing at all, l have never heard of her hence the ???


She's a tv presenter on weak investigative journalism shows


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Most annoying woman other than Cherry Healy in the world!


Agreed. Yet I still fancy her


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am finding a few women in tv adverts quite attractive, no idea on names tho.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

resten said:


> Agreed. Yet I still fancy her


Oh it wouldn't stop me heading round there if I got an invite don't get me wrong.

Strange what things you'll see past when a certain opportunity presents itself


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Cilla Black


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Lauren....eastenders.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Oh it wouldn't stop me heading round there if I got an invite don't get me wrong.
> 
> Strange what things you'll see past when a certain opportunity presents itself


I really like it when she cries.

I need help.

Oh and I'd get ruined on yaba with her


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Anna Richardson;



Stunning IMO, but I admit she isn't the most abstract of choices so I'll also state I have a soft spot for Jo Frost (supernanny) and Kirsty Allsop..


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

Billie piper


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

The one from the SCS adverts


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Lauren Velez


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lauren socha , chav mmmmm


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Caroline Pierce (UFC presenter on BT sports)

She's annoying as fvck but she looks like a beautiful angel and she's got that snooty posh stuck up thing going on that I like


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Weird as fcuk but Judge judy. Her intelligence does it for me.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

ruth langsford


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Carol McGiffen, but she looks like a melting newt :no:


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

dawn porter for me


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Sarah Beeny can get in the van.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry lads - not usually in the habit of starting threads & running, but a few minutes after posting my opener, Mrs came in & said "Are you going to sit there talking about testosterone or come & put it to good use."

Some interesting answers - thanks.

Here's another one of mine


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Sophie Ellis Bexter! Fit as fvck!

some people dont like the shape of her head though


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Sophie Ellis Bexter! Fit as fvck!
> 
> some people dont like the shape of her head though


She looks like a cheese triangle


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Chris F said:


> She looks like a cheese triangle


I fvcking love cheese triangles!


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Lorraine Kelly.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

L11 said:


> Lol @ your disclaimer about them not being obvious and then posting a woman that every single one of us would bang


Hahaha - you may have a point, but the degree to which I find her bangable goes way beyond reasonable explanation, so she counts.

Here's a slightly less obvious one. Prof Alice Roberts


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's another one of mine

View attachment 140777


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Abbi has said to put 

That's her guilty pleasure


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Id probaby shag Keith Lemon.......obviously im not gay so there'd be no foreplay or kissing


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> Lauren....eastenders.


jacqueline jossa, she's pretty.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Dolly parton...id love to fvck that old slut


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

one on the left :lol:


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Adele is pretty fit, lets be honest... and clearly a dirty bitch


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Carol Vorderman

The ginger one from Girls aloud

Kirsty from Location Location


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

cudsyaj said:


> Adele is pretty fit, lets be honest... and clearly a dirty bitch


and filthy fvcking rich!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Rufus hound... Mmmmm
> 
> ...


You mean the good looking, charismatic most powerful man in the world? Really cant see why youd find him attractive.............


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Milky said:


> I am finding a few women in tv adverts quite attractive, no idea on names tho.


There's one for Eon where a red-haired woman is being shown all her friends bizzarely over-the-top fridges. Something about her is crazily hot.


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

Davina Mccall


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Alex Polizzi.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> I actually love Adelle and would leave my wife for her, and l don't know why.


My mrs is the spit of her (only not as fat), I aint posting pics though.

Susanna Reid makes me weak at the knees, mind you I like most breakfast news female presenters, must be a horny morning kind of thing.

Also, Ruby out of Hollyoaks, F**K ME!! Nearly had a heart attack watching it last night with that yellow dress, stunning, I'd give everything I own for a night with her, srs.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'm not talking about obvious pin-ups or models that anyone with a pulse would fancy. I'm inviting folk to share the famous people who are attractive enough, but who you personally think is insanely hot.
> 
> I'll start the ball rolling with this Uber-MILF dancer & part-time newsreader...
> 
> View attachment 140755


My flat mates a fireman and he said that all the guys in the station love her !


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Team GB's own Zoe Smith


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You're all doing it wrong!

Nick Grimshaw and Noel Fielding... since I'm not gay and they aren't conventionally attractive I think these have to be perfect fits for this thread :lol:


----------



## ItsFuzz (Nov 19, 2013)

Katy B


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

News readers and weather girls plus the odd soap actress


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> You're all doing it wrong!
> 
> Nick Grimshaw and Noel Fielding... since I'm not gay and they aren't conventionally attractive I think these have to be perfect fits for this thread :lol:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Also, Ranvir off Daybreak, I swear her jugs keep growing on a daily basis


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Team GB's own Zoe Smith
> 
> View attachment 140792


Oh yes - I fell in lust with her watching last year's Olympics. I was captivated by her elegant snatch.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Rebecca Ryan - She's in Waterloo Road. Also the girl who plays the school secretary in that. She's a wee belter.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Oh yes - I fell in lust with her watching last year's Olympics. I was captivated by her elegant snatch.


Weren't we all mate!

She's quite good at lifting weights too I believe :whistling:


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Alex Polizzi.


x2 something about the high boots and big tiddies.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Anna Richardson;
> 
> View attachment 140757


Is she still in a relationship with Sue Perkins ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

no-way said:


> jacqueline jossa, she's pretty.




:wub:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Does this make me a dirty old man ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MunchieBites said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Rufus hound... Mmmmm
> 
> ...


Oh yes to Rufus Hound, most definitely and I have no idea why 



tiny76 said:


> Here's another one of mine
> 
> View attachment 140777


Top marks! She has amazing legs and to top it off she's pretty funny too what more could you ask for?


----------



## ItsFuzz (Nov 19, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> View attachment 140799
> 
> 
> :wub:


The only people who shouldn't find her attractive are gay lads & straight women!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

These two

Russell Brand and Noël Fielding.










It's their whimsical way with words, (like my alliteration there!)

I love hearing them talk!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Beklet said:


> geekiness is where the attraction lies I think


Hi,

Wanna see my fossil collection


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

tamara said:


> These two
> 
> Russell Brand and Noël Fielding.
> 
> ...


See now I *should* fancy Noel Fielding - he's pretty and weird and all the rest of it but something about his teeth makes me cringe..I don't even know what as I think he's had them done but I just can't deal with it


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Her Voice, sends me.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Stephanie from lazy town


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> Stephanie from lazy town


Shes 12?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Shes 12?


hence the thread title :lol:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Shes 12?


She's 22


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

helen Mirren :whistling:


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

Miranda Richardson and Tanya from eastenders.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> She's 22


Blimey.Not like most 22 year olds you must admit.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

sy76uk said:


> Miranda Richardson and Tanya from eastenders.


And Ronnie from Eastenders :thumb: .


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> ruth langsford
> 
> View attachment 140759


she's stunning. Started off in tv on our local news TSW as it was, have fancied here ever since.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

really like that posh french bird from the kronenbourg ad with Eric cantona at the end.


----------



## cwjdmitr (Sep 1, 2013)

Three already said:

Davina McCall

Helen Mirren

Tara Palmer Tompkinson (agree with the voice thing)

+

VBH (see above (voice))

Sarah Beany

Katie Puckrik

Caroline Quentin

Julia Sawalha

Alice from the vicar of Dibley...

One that doesn't count according to the op, Salma Hayek......... Hmmmmmmmmm Salma Hayek, OK another that don't count, Emma Watson (with short hair)......


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Lucy verasamy weather woman.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ItsFuzz said:


> View attachment 140793
> 
> 
> Katy B


Hell yes, fully agree on that one.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I was gonna say someone, but reading through these I don't think I will. To embarrassed.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i had the biggest crush on mel C :blush:


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Chelsea Healey, suspect she's deeply irritating in real life...


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

LeVzi said:


> Since i'm a celebrity started up, this woman


wait a minute , why shouldn't I find her attractive , I mean sexy as **** ?


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Sophie Ellis Bexter! Fit as fvck!
> 
> some people dont like the shape of her head though


Bet shes a bit of a murder on the dance floor tho


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

tiny76 said:


> Lorraine Kelly.
> View attachment 140780


as colin farrell said " she has amazing tits"


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

kirsty off eastenders she was a belter in that drama with tom hardy as well The take ****ing love a bit of that i would


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Sharon from Eastenders.

Peggy would get it too mg:


----------



## ItsFuzz (Nov 19, 2013)

Hendrix said:


> Lucy verasamy weather woman.


That looks like my ex in your avi :blink:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

braxbro said:


> Marilyn from home & away, was also in Emmerdale lol
> 
> THOSE BOOBS!


Used to live a half hour away from me one time...an absolutely gorgeous woman.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Milky said:


> I actually love Adelle and would leave my wife for her, and l don't know why.


It's the singing Milky. I used to say the same about Michelle Heaton, then I met her in a pub one night.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Helen Mirren anyone?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> helen Mirren :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 140813


Son of a bytsh...got there before me...watched a film with her last night...emperors and thrones...absolute tosh, but reliable old Helen had the thruppennies out in a sauna scene with a lot of other girlies, and at 48 they looked great. Smashin looking oul bird.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

ItsFuzz said:


> That looks like my ex in your avi :blink:


Lucky man mate, she looks a little to me like Jenny Frost


----------



## Munch79 (Oct 12, 2013)

Only just seen this thread thought I'd stick my imaginary lady friends up!

Roxy Mitchell yes please!!










And a more obvious one

Rachael Riley










And I'm definitely in the Helen mirren club!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Vladimir Putin


 It's what I imagine Banzi's face to look like


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

For this one I make an effort


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a thing for Amy Lee off Evanescence atm


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

That Karen off the apprentice


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Pretty much any middle aged bird on TV with big t1ts.


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Lorraine Kelly


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

Tina Fey.

Every. Day. Of. The. Week.

You guys can watch too if it seals the deal.


----------



## EatMeatNoVegan (Nov 14, 2015)

Susan Boyle... i am not ashamed! much..


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Jodie Marsh

Kate Silverton


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Bumping 2 year old thread
> 
> Vladimir Putin


 You can never take the p1ss out of what I put on the AL again after this  haha


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't remember her name but the one off dragons den, not the old one lol.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ruby Wax

Purrrrrrr


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

kate beckinsale


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol! I'm not the only one though, plenty agree! goes to show it's not all about looks and looking jacked


 Don't go p1ssing him off tho


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Sarah Millican


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I have a thing for Amy Lee off Evanescence atm


 Yessss. Cristina Scabbia is pretty damn hot also, have you seen her? You'll probably like her if you're into the whole rock chick thang


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Melissa Joan Hart

Francine Smith

...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Katie Price, reckon she's pure filth in bed.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Half of the names in here haven't met the criteria!


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

EatMeatNoVegan said:


> Susan Boyle... i am not ashamed! much..
> 
> View attachment 118914


 ffs her lips are upside down , someone please photoshop her mush


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

The things I'd do....


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

The things I'd let her do..


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

barsnack said:


> Cilla Black


 Currently or when she was younger


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Being evil makes her more cool :thumb


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

liz mcdonald


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

DLChappers said:


> Yessss. Cristina Scabbia is pretty damn hot also, have you seen her? You'll probably like her if you're into the whole rock chick thang


 Just googled her, she does look appealing but I've not heard of her music. Amy, her voice is haunting and you can feel she means every word.

Aesthetically wise, I'd say your avi is at least 2.5 points higher than Cristina. If you have a bf don't tell him you post on here, I wouldn't be comfortable with my mrs getting bombarded with these bunch of cnuts lol.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I've seen this thread on many forums, invariably you get posters mentioning names of celebs that are universally regarded as extremely attractive.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Just googled her, she does look appealing but I've not heard of her music. Amy, her voice is haunting and you can feel she means every word.
> 
> Aesthetically wise, I'd say your avi is at least 2.5 points higher than Cristina. If you have a bf don't tell him you post on here, I wouldn't be comfortable with my mrs getting bombarded with these bunch of cnuts lol.


 Yeah you are right, her voice is much more melodic than Amy but I still think Cristina is hotter :lol: you've probably heard her bands cover of Enjoy The Silence by Depeche Mode.

Haha please, I wish :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

/\ /\ Fizz from Nocker ( Coronation Street)


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I secretly find Claudia Winkleman really attractive...shes got a really naughty personality.

Males - Brendan Rodgers...and I have no explanation for it...


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Karen Brady.

Never been one of those to strip off or get fame from looks and show off but still has something about her.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

D_MMA said:


> Karen Brady.
> 
> Never been one of those to strip off or get fame from looks and show off but still has something about her.


 it's cos she's a lady bastard-sold her own husband to Sheff Utd


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Kirsty Young. That sexy voice when she presents Crimewatch! In the bedroom, the mind boggles:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Avril Lavigne...with green hair


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> Being evil makes her more cool :thumb
> 
> View attachment 118925


 Who's she and what film is that from?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Varg said:


> Who's she and what film is that from?


 That last superman film. She was one of Zod's crew.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> That last superman film. She was one of Zod's crew.


 Ah, haven't seen that.

Looks like it might be worth watching


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Zoe Ball............have had a thing for her for years and can't explain why.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Jamieson said:


> Zoe Ball............have had a thing for her for years and can't explain why.


 Not too uncommon, fatboy slim struggles to keep blokes out of her.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Irondan said:


> Not too uncommon, fatboy slim struggles to keep blokes out of her.


 Teehee, I'd just absolutely have to, just couldn't say no, and I don't even like blondes FFS! Must be the idea I've built up that she's absolute filth in the sack.........


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

jade goody


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


>


 Another vote for her. Oh yes, oh very yes.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

duranman


----------

